# Squash vine borers



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you grow cucurbits they can be a problem. A moth lays eggs at the base of the vine, the eggs hatch then bore into the stem. The catapillars eat out the insides of the vine killing the plant. Hard to deal with once inside the plants.

I was not vigilant this year, lost two hubbard squash and they started on the pumpkins.

This works if they've got into the vine but not much damage yet.

Get some BT (baccillus thrungus) make up a pint of solution. Get some 3-mL syringes from the drug store. Shoot the solution into the vines where the entrance holes are located, and below and above. Repeat in a week. The BT bacteria eat the catapillars insides out after they ingest some.

I inoculated all my squash, even if I didn't see holes in the stem.

Hope this helps somebody?


----------

